# Rocky Patel Signature Toro Cigar Review - One great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is for the lancero sized only. For a detailed review see mine on the fourums. 
A perfectly constructed cigar. A perfect burn. A mild...

Read the full review here: Rocky Patel Signature Toro Cigar Review - One great smoke


----------

